# You just never know...



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Meadow's coat colourings have been amazing, and they are changing yet again.
As a very young pup she was pale champagne all over with a black nose and pale apricot ears.

As her adult coat grew through she developed deep gingery curly hair over her back and tail, and her nose turned brown. Now that same hair is growing through very pale at the roots, and I swear her nose is darkening to black again!

Has anyone else experienced nose colour changes?!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

When I got Amiee Jane, She had tan marking on her face, legs, ect. Over the first few months of having her, they fades into a light cream.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You will find lots of info on coats on JoJo's blog.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty was pale cream when we got her with Apricot ears....now she is nearly white all over - including he ears but has a darker ''go faster'' stripe down her back!!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Noodle has changed. She was a kind of beige when we got her with darker ears and a white chest, her nose was sort of pink, it looked like it hadn't quite finished getting it's colour. When we had her coat cut she went alot darker, I now say she is almost ginger and alot curlier than before her cut aswell. Her nose still looks like its not quite finished developing colour wise but is more brown than pink now.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I always think Lola and Meadow are quite similar. When we got her she was very pale golden colour with a black nose and then she got a bit more ginger and waiver and her nose turned brown. I don't think her nose has changed since but her coat is stripey now with some light and some darker bits!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

I think Meadow could remain very similar to Lola, I am intrigued by her nose at the moment, it never went brown around the edges, and seems to be darkening again - could be my imagination!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Betty was pale cream when we got her with Apricot ears....now she is nearly white all over - including he ears but has a darker ''go faster'' stripe down her back!!


Think Meadow could have one of those go faster stripes too


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I hope you plan on taking lots of pictures. Jake has a black go faster stripe. his nose has never changed but you know his coat has. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit had tan patches that have now faded to a very pale apricot/champagne. 

Honey was very ginger at birth and has since developed a red back and tail, although it now looks like it is about to go paler again. She has also gone from a black to a brown nose - although I have also read this can be due to lack of sunshine over the winter and is common for dog's noses to change colour by the season!

It seems that the creamy/apricot dogs commonly seem to develop a darker back and tail, only to fade out completely by the time they are two. x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love changes in the coat colours, makes our poos even more interesting I think


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Bailey was mostly white with solid black ears ( that now have a hint of brown ) his face and top knot haven't changed colour, but he has lots of back and grey colouring especially around the back end of his body coming through.. You would see it a lot more if he was cut back shorter but I like him a bit shaggy looking xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Miley my red american cockapoo had a black nose as a puppy but now has a chocolate nose x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady was much darker when we brought her home, with a black nose....now she is quite light and the top part of her nose has turned brown.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Come on Von - we need some pics fo the lovely Meadow so that we can all see the changes. And just so we can see her!
Since Kiki was clipped I can see quite a few white hairs along her back - she definitely did not have these last time she was clipped.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, come on Von, let's see the beautiful Meadow! x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Just trawled through the latest photos, and Meadow is wearing a fleece in every one! Will see what I can find  though whether she's lovely or not will be another matter!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh yes would love to see pics of Meadow 

Molly hasn't changed hugely...paler and definitely a curly wurly 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Yes, come on Von, let's see the beautiful Meadow! x


Loving the new avatar pic 

xxx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok, we have the avatar - Meadow looking particularly lovely after a foray into the compost


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww... Sooo cute and she has the head tilt mastered perfectly 

She is still very like Skyesdog's Lola 

xxx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

A very, very young Meadow, her mum and her dad


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

In the snow with Jenna, you can see how her tail is ginger, but growing through pale again.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mandym said:


> Miley my red american cockapoo had a black nose as a puppy but now has a chocolate nose x


Picture picture!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love her dad!!! he is so handsome. no wonder she is so beautiful

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Awwww, what a gorgeous little pup!! The colouring on her tail is exactly like Lola's. They grow up too quickly! Interesting that the cocker (father?) is an orange roan just like Lola's mummy, but her father was a fading chocolate poodle. Here are pics of baby lola, her strange stripes and also one of her very regal mother (the one sitting up).


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

PS. I also meant to mention that the texture of Lola's hair changes with the colour. Earlier I found a hair that was ginger and thick at the tip, then went fine and blonde in the middle then thick and darker again at the root end! Nuts!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Both mom and daughter are stunning.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

My ginger is staying pritty close to her original color she is like a cream all over her body and a ginger colour on her ears and down the middle of her back .all though that is fading a little bit.but she is still very pritty mmmm love her


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Awwww, what a gorgeous little pup!! The colouring on her tail is exactly like Lola's. They grow up too quickly! Interesting that the cocker (father?) is an orange roan just like Lola's mummy, but her father was a fading chocolate poodle. Here are pics of baby lola, her strange stripes and also one of her very regal mother (the one sitting up).
> 
> Well, now we can see why Meadow and Lola are so alike! the cocker pictured IS Meadow's dad, which is not common practice, I know. There were just four in the litter, and her poodle mum was absolutely fine, she was a brilliant mum to the pups. Jenna was the result of the more usual mating, with a cocker mum, interestingly J is quite spaniel like in her personality, whereas Meadow is distinctly poodle.
> 
> Little Lola has the same faint mask on her face that Meadow has, and M's dark gingery fur on her back was different in texture too, curly and coarser. The pale hair coming through now is softer. I did wonder if it would grow gingery again- your 'find' on Lola has got me looking!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I had just assumed that the mother was always the cocker but I suppose so long as the dogs are similar sizes there is no reason for that to be a hard and fast rule. Meadow is gorgeous, how old is she now? Lola will be 10 months on 23rd. N x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> I had just assumed that the mother was always the cocker but I suppose so long as the dogs are similar sizes there is no reason for that to be a hard and fast rule. Meadow is gorgeous, how old is she now? Lola will be 10 months on 23rd. N x


Meadow is 7 1/2 months now, and weighs about 8.7 kg, she is much slighter than Jenna. Although she is nearly as tall as J now, I don't think she will ever be as 'solid' (putting it politely!) J is not overweight, you can feel her ribs and spine, but she weighs 14.2 kg

I think it is unusual to have a minature poodle mum and cocker dad - as you say, the size of the dogs would need to be similar, and as the cocker is usually bigger they would be the obvious mum, to avoid birth problems. 

Lola is such a sweetheart, and what an interesting colour her dad is!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

We are enjoying a beautiful sunny day and I managed to get a photo of Lola in the sunshine earlier which shows off all her different shades! We had snow yesterday. Crazy weather!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lola is really beautiful

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Lola's back and tail are just the same as Meadow's! I'll try to get a photo without her fleece.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lola looks lovely - caught mid wag!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Haha, yes, can you tell I had a treat I my hand!!


----------

